# X Windows can't start after updating to 3.9.4 kernel[Solved]

## Fitzcarraldo

I was using the Gentoo 3.6.1 kernel and performed a world update. The result was that I could not print. The reason is explained in the thread Avahi daemon will no longer start [Solved].

So I built the 3.9.4 kernel as described in the aforementioned thread. However, the problem now is that the laptop boots to a black screen (not even a cursor) and the keyboard appears to be unresponsive, so I can't even get to a VT. I booted a LiveDVD to look at some of the log files on the HDD. The tail of /var/log/messages contains:

```
Jun  1 21:40:30 meshedgedx cron[7554]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Jun  1 21:41:15 meshedgedx kdm[6936]: X server startup timeout, terminating
```

The tail of ~/.xsession-errors contains:

```
QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::end: Painter not active, aborted

kded(7613)/kmix sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider 

kded(7613)/kmix sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider 

kmix(8123) sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider 

kmix(8123) sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider 

kded(7613)/kmix sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider 

kmix(8123) sink_input_cb: Ignoring sink-input due to it being designated as an event and thus handled by the Event slider 

Xlib.protocol.request.QueryExtension

Xlib.protocol.request.QueryExtension

krunner(8051)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect:  (receiver name: 'EngineModel')

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect:  (receiver name: 'EngineModel')

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect:  (receiver name: 'EngineModel')

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

yakuake(8125)/konsole Konsole::SessionManager::~SessionManager: Konsole SessionManager destroyed with sessions still alive 

Destroying listener

Removing listener  PolkitQt1::Agent::Listener(0xfa0a50) 

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' exited normally...

Object::disconnect: No such slot QObject::dataUpdated(QString,Plasma::DataEngine::Data)

Object::disconnect:  (sender name:   'events:2013-05-26:2013-07-06')

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_archivemail_agent' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_mailfilter_agent' exited normally...

[/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub] Object::disconnect: Unexpected null parameter

QObject::connect: Cannot connect Nepomuk2::Core::destroyed() to (null)::quit()

Application '/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukfilewatch' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukfileindexer' exited normally...

Application '/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukstorage' exited normally...

ksmserver(7878) KSMServer::timeoutQuit: SmsDie timeout, client  "kwin" ( 10136141dacd000136779704100000075860000 ) 

ksmserver(7878) KSMServer::timeoutQuit: SmsDie timeout, client  "/usr/bin/autokey-qt" ( 10136141dacd000136993647600000078440033 ) 

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Extension:    130 (Uknown extension)

  Minor opcode: 6 (Unknown request)

  Resource id:  0x1c00022

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode: 2 (X_ChangeWindowAttributes)

  Resource id:  0x1c00022

ksmserver(7878) KSMServer::timeoutWMQuit: SmsDie WM timeout 

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

NepomukServer(8053)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

QThread: Destroyed while thread is still running

Control process died, committing suicide!

Application 'akonadiserver' exited normally...

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting
```

and Xorg.0.log contains:

```
[27.175] 

X.Org X Server 1.13.4

Release Date: 2013-04-17

[    27.175] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    27.175] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.1-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    27.175] Current Operating System: Linux meshedgedx 3.9.4-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Jun 1 20:25:14 BST 2013 x86_64

[    27.175] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 ro BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:Emergance console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda5 real_resume=/dev/sda5 intel_iommu=off

[    27.175] Build Date: 01 June 2013  02:27:40PM

[    27.175]  

[    27.175] Current version of pixman: 0.30.0

[    27.175]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    27.175] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    27.175] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jun  1 21:40:15 2013

[    27.238] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    27.238] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    27.262] (==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

[    27.262] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[    27.262] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    27.269] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[    27.269] (==) No monitor specified for screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    27.269] (**) |-->Input Device "SynapticsTouchpad"

[    27.269] (**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

[    27.269] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    27.269] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    27.269] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    27.444] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    27.444] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    27.444] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    27.444] (II) Loader magic: 0x808c00

[    27.444] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    27.444]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    27.444]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[    27.444]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[    27.444]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    27.444] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    27.447] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 1002:68c1:14c0:0043 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd8000000/131072, I/O @ 0x00006000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    27.447] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    27.680] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    27.680] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    27.680] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    27.680] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    27.680] (II) LoadModule: "i2c"

[    27.680] (II) Module "i2c" already built-in

[    27.680] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    27.680] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    27.680] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    27.856] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    27.921] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.921]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    27.921]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    27.921] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    27.921] (II) Module "dri" already built-in

[    27.921] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    27.921] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    27.980] (II) Module glx: vendor="Advanced Micro Devices, Inc."

[    27.980]    compiled for 6.9.0, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.980] Loading extension GLX

[    27.980] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    27.980] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    28.045] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.045]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.7.1

[    28.045]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    28.045]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    28.045] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[    28.045] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    28.584] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    28.584]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 13.10.10

[    28.584]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    28.584] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    28.584] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    28.584] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    28.743] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    28.743]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 13.10.10

[    28.743] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    28.743] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    28.743] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.743]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.7.1

[    28.744]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    28.744]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[    28.744] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:13.10.10

[    28.744] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-13.101                   

[    28.744] (II) AMD Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May 23 2013 15:49:35

[    28.744] (++) using VT number 7

[    28.764] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[    28.878] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default

[    28.918] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    28.918] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    28.918] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    28.918] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    28.918] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

[    29.159] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 9

[    29.161] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    29.452] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C1) found

[    29.476] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

[    29.476] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    29.488] (II) AMD Video driver is unsigned

[    29.488] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x18a2e80

[    29.489] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    29.489] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[    29.489] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[    29.489] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[    29.538] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    29.538]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 0.1.0

[    29.538]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    29.538] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    29.538] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    29.538] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    29.538] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[    29.538] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB 

[    29.538] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[    29.538] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    29.538] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    29.538] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    29.538] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - AMD Technologies Inc."

[    29.538]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 13.10.10

[    29.541] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    29.541] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    29.541] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    29.541] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    29.541] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[    29.541] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 12

[    29.541] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    29.542] (**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[    29.542] (**) fglrx(0): AMD 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[    29.542] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series" (Chipset = 0x68c1)

[    29.542] (--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x14c0, PciSubDevice = 0x0043)

[    29.542] (==) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AMD

[    29.542] (--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

[    29.542] (--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd8000000

[    29.542] (--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00006000

[    29.542] (==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

[    30.150] (II) fglrx(0): AC Adapter is used

[    32.200] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"

[    32.200] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    32.200] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    32.200] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.200]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.1.0

[    32.200]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 12.17

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MADISON

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): AMD Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

[    32.200] (--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 1048576 kByte, Type: DDR3

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

[    32.200] (--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

[    32.200] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xf00000000, MCFBSize = 0x40000000)

[    32.200] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 support is enabled!

[    32.201] (II) fglrx(0): RandR 1.2 rotation support is enabled!

[    32.201] (==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

[    32.201] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    32.201] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    32.201] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    32.315] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.315]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    32.315]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    32.315] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    32.315] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    32.315] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    32.509] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using monitor section 0-LVDS

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Position" "0 0"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Disable" "false"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Rotate" "normal"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "TargetRefresh" "60"

[    32.509] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section 0-DFP1

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Position" "0 0"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Disable" "false"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "Rotate" "normal"

[    32.509] (**) fglrx(0): Option "TargetRefresh" "30"

[    32.509] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

[    32.509] (II) Loading sub module "ddc"

[    32.509] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    32.509] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    32.509] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: LVDS

[    32.509] (II) fglrx(0):  Display0: Failed to get EDID information. 

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output LVDS

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 10ed  Serial#: 0

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Year: 2008  Week: 1

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.620 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.570

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): clock: 134.4 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1950  h_sync_end 1970 h_blank_end 1982 h_border: 0

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1090  v_sync_end 1100 v_blanking: 1130 v_border: 0

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):  AUO

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):  B156HW01 V0

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    00ffffffffffff0006afed1000000000

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    01120103802213780ac8959e57549226

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    0f505400000001010101010101010101

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    0101010101018034803e703832401e14

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    aa0058c1100000180000000f00000000

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    00000000000000000020000000fe0041

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    554f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0):    004231353648573031205630200a0054

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 4333

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    32.511] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  134.40  1920 1950 1970 1982  1080 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz eP)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  134.40  1920 1950 1970 1982  1080 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz UeP)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  134.40  1680 1950 1970 1982  1050 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  134.40  1400 1950 1970 1982  1050 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x900"x60.0  134.40  1600 1950 1970 1982  900 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  134.40  1280 1950 1970 1982  1024 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0  134.40  1440 1950 1970 1982  900 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  134.40  1280 1950 1970 1982  960 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0  134.40  1280 1950 1970 1982  768 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"x60.0  134.40  1280 1950 1970 1982  720 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0  134.40  1024 1950 1970 1982  768 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0  134.40  1024 1950 1970 1982  600 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0  134.40  800 1950 1970 1982  600 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x480"x60.0  134.40  800 1950 1970 1982  480 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0  134.40  640 1950 1970 1982  480 1090 1100 1130 -hsync -vsync (67.8 kHz e)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP1

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT1

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS connected

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 disconnected

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1920x1080

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): DPI set to (144, 144)

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Eyefinity capable adapter detected.

[    32.512] (II) fglrx(0): Adapter AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series has 6 configurable heads and 1 displays connected.

[    32.512] (==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

[    32.513] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    32.513] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    32.513] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    32.513] (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

[    32.513] (==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

[    32.513] (==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

[    32.513] (==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

[    32.513] (==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

[    32.513] (II) fglrx(0): Shadow Primary option: ShadowPrimary is enabled

[    32.513] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    32.518] Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): doing swlDriScreenInit

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit for fglrx driver

[    32.518] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    32.518] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    32.518] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 242

[    32.518] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

[    32.518] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    32.518] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 13, (OK)

[    32.518] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 13

[    32.518] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] DRM interface version 1.0

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x7f6f051c3000

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] added 1 reserved context for kernel

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): swlDriScreenInit done

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Version: 13.10.10

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 23 2013

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: AMD FireGL DRM kernel module

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        3.9.4-gentoo

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

[    32.518] (II) fglrx(0): [uki] register handle = 0x00004000

[    32.526] (II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull

[    32.538] (II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xf00000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01068000

[    32.548] (==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

[    32.548] Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

[    32.548] (==) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

[    32.548] (II) fglrx(0): Initialized in-driver Xinerama extension

[    32.548] (**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

[    32.548] (II) LoadModule: "glesx"

[    32.548] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so

[    33.051] (II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.051]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 1.0.0

[    33.051] Loading extension GLESX

[    33.051] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 592

[    33.057] (II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

[    33.057] (II) LoadModule: "amdxmm"

[    33.057] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so

[    33.076] (II) Module amdxmm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.076]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 2.0.0

[    33.084] Loading extension AMDXVOPL

[    33.084] Loading extension AMDXVBA

[    33.097] (II) fglrx(0): UVD feature is enabled(II) fglrx(0): 

[    33.107] (II) fglrx(0): Enable composite support successfully

[    33.107] (II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

[    33.107] (II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
```

which looks OK to my inexpert eyes.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf contains:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Main Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "SynapticsTouchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "i2c"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "SynapticsTouchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option       "AlwaysCore" "true" # send events to CorePointer

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option       "SHMConfig" "false" # configurable at runtime? security risk

   Option       "LeftEdge" "1700" # x coord left

   Option       "RightEdge" "5300" # x coord right

   Option       "TopEdge" "1700" # y coord top

   Option       "BottomEdge" "4200" # y coord bottom

   Option       "FingerLow" "25" # pressure below this level triggers release

   Option       "FingerHigh" "30" # pressure above this level triggers touch

   Option       "MaxTapTime" "180" # max time in ms for detecting tap

   Option       "VertEdgeScroll" "true" # enable vertical scroll zone

   Option       "HorizEdgeScroll" "true" # enable horizontal scroll zone

   Option       "CornerCoasting" "true" # enable continuous scroll with finger in corner

   Option       "CoastingSpeed" "0.30" # corner coasting speed

   Option       "VertScrollDelta" "100" # edge-to-edge scroll distance of the vertical scroll

   Option       "HorizScrollDelta" "100" # edge-to-edge scroll distance of the horizontal scroll

   Option       "MinSpeed" "0.10" # speed factor for low pointer movement

   Option       "MaxSpeed" "0.60" # maximum speed factor for fast pointer movement

   Option       "AccelFactor" "0.0020" # acceleration factor for normal pointer movements

   Option       "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true" # vertical scroll anywhere with two fingers

   Option       "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true" # horizontal scroll anywhere with two fingers

   Option       "TapButton1" "1"

   Option       "TapButton2" "2"

   Option       "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "0-LVDS"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   Option       "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

   Option       "TargetRefresh" "60"

   Option       "Position" "0 0"

   Option       "Rotate" "normal"

   Option       "Disable" "false"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "0-DFP1"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

   Option       "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"

   Option       "TargetRefresh" "30"

   Option       "Position" "0 0"

   Option       "Rotate" "normal"

   Option       "Disable" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "Monitor-LVDS" "0-LVDS"

   Option       "Monitor-DFP1" "0-DFP1"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

Although I didn't think it would solve the problem, I tried increasing ServerTimeout in /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc but it made no difference. I also tried different versions of ati-drivers, which also did not solve the problem.

Any advice on what I should be looking for or trying? Many thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I've rebuilt the 3.9.4 kernel several times to try different things, but am still in the dark (if you'll pardon the double entendre). Here are the contents of /var/log/messages after booting with my latest build of the 3.9.4 kernel:

http://gentoo.pastebin.ca/2387668

It looks to me like the problem has something to do with the FGLRX driver, but I'm not sure what.

----------

## Hu

Your messages file should never contain binary garbage.  If it does, I would worry about more fundamental problems.  Your first post shows that you are using the proprietary ATI graphics drivers.  Your second post confirms this, and shows you also have VirtualBox loaded.  Your second post also shows that the ATI driver is misusing at least one API.  Please try to reproduce the problem with an untainted kernel.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Thanks for your reply. I've now put the entire contents of /var/log/messages in Pastebin, as it exceeds the length allowed for a post in these forums.

When I boot the 3.6.1 kernel, /var/log/messages also contains some binary stuff at the very beginning (and has done for a long time with previous kernels too), yet I have not had any problem getting to a fully-functional desktop environment.

I am indeed using the FGLRX driver, and it works with the same version of xorg-server when I use the 3.6.1 kernel (although I do realise that does not necessarily mean it should work with the 3.9.4 kernel). I have always loaded the VirtualBox modules at start-up (they are declared in /etc/conf.d/modules) so I assume that is not the cause of the problem. Or do you think they have some bearing on this?

I'll try using the VESA video driver instead of the FGLRX driver to see what happens.

----------

## 666threesixes666

i have known this behavior from not installing my proprietary driver for the new kernel compiled...  im nvidia, not ati........

id

1. ls -al /usr/src/linux

and ENSURE it links against 3.9.4

(mkultra@mksrv ~ $ ls -al /usr/src/linux  >>>>   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 May 31 23:13 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.9.4)

2.  install emerge otherwise rebuild binary stuff....

3. restart and have it work fine.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I had used 'eselect kernel list' and 'eselect kernel set', and the symlink is indeed set correctly.

```
# ls -al /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 Jun  2 14:54 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.9.4-gentoo
```

After building the 3.9.4 kernel I used the command 'module-rebuild rebuild' to rebuild the modules, and it did rebuild the drivers, including ati-drivers-13.6_beta. I also rebuilt xorg-server, xorg-drivers, mesa and mesa-progs, amongst others, but there was no change.

----------

## roarinelk

try and disable CONFIG_DRM in the kernel. I think it and fglrx don't mix and match.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

When I built ati-drivers, the ebuild displayed the message "CONFIG_DRM must be disabled or compiled as a module and not loaded for direct rendering to work.". I've always built the kernel with CONFIG_DRM=m and simply not loaded the module, but I'll try CONFIG_DRM=n to see if it makes a difference.

I'm now having to chroot from a SystemRescueCd LiveCD to rebuild the 3.9.4 kernel, as the 3.6.1 kernel will no longer boot following my unsucessful attempt to use the VESA driver instead of the FGLRX driver.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

OK, I set CONFIG_DRM=n in menuconfig and rebuilt the 3.9.4 kernel in a chroot environment. When I used the grub2-mkconfig command to regenerate /boot/grub2/grub.cfg I had to manually edit grub.cfg to add my Windows 7 partitions, as grub2-mkconfig did not recognise them (because it was running in a chroot environment, I suppose). I noticed that the kernel boot line in grub.cfg was as follows:

```
linux   /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.4-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 ro BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda6 init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:Emergance console=tty1 quiet resume=swap:/dev/sda5 real_resume=/dev/sda5 intel_iommu=off
```

i.e. BOOT_IMAGE was pointing to kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo instead of kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.9.4-gentoo. So I changed "3.6.1" to "3.9.4" manually, saved the file, held my breath and rebooted.

 :Very Happy: 

Making CONFIG_DRM=n and/or correcting BOOT_IMAGE got X Windows working again. KDM was able to start and I'm looking at my usual KDE desktop. Big relief, as this laptop is essential for my work. Thanks to you all for your replies, and especially to roarinelk for the impetus to actually change CONFIG_DRM to "n" rather than leave it as "m". Marking this thread as solved.

EDIT (June 4, 2013): The reason BOOT_IMAGE in grub.cfg still referred to the 3.6.1 kernel instead of the 3.9.4 kernel was because I forgot to edit /etc/default/grub to change the assignment of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX. I'll have to make a note to do that before running grub2-mkconfig in future!

----------

